# Shampoo Recommendations for my Golden Retriever!



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

I’m mostly just bumping you up, because I don’t have any recommendations for shampoo, but I will say that coat is primarily genetics. General health, nutrition, and coat care are all important factors but they come secondary in terms of how much coat your golden will have. I do know some show people use coat-building shampoos, so perhaps some of them can make recommendations for you to try.


----------



## purpletrumpet (Oct 2, 2021)

How old is Hannah?


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

goldenlover41 said:


> I’m mostly just bumping you up, because I don’t have any recommendations for shampoo, but I will say that coat is primarily genetics. General health, nutrition, and coat care are all important factors but they come secondary in terms of how much coat your golden will have. I do know some show people use coat-building shampoos, so perhaps some of them can make recommendations for you to try.


Great, thank you!


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

purpletrumpet said:


> How old is Hannah?


A little over 2 1/2, so almost 3.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I like EarthBath products because they are so gentle. Mine's hair isn't super fluffy and long and I'm actually grateful now that its much more of a traditional wash and wear golden retriever coat. But I do give her fish oil supplements which I think helps maintain her coat/reduce shedding.


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> I like EarthBath products because they are so gentle. Mine's hair isn't super fluffy and long and I'm actually grateful now that its much more of a traditional wash and wear golden retriever coat. But I do give her fish oil supplements which I think helps maintain her coat/reduce shedding.


Wow, thanks! I think I have EarthBath and it does work really well!


----------

